# Wiring diagram needed



## mainline (Dec 26, 2017)

I replaced the lower bearing on my Craftsman 315244750 router and stupidity forgot to sketch out the wiring. I have three plastic marrettes that need a home and six loose wires. Included is a sketch of the wiring and a picture of the router in question.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that number you gave us is for a riding lawn mower...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

see if this helps...
BTW..
that router was built by Ryobie...

.


----------



## mainline (Dec 26, 2017)

The number is good at 315.244750 and it is a Canadian Model


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Any Sears tool that starts with 315. was made by Ryobi. I wasn't aware that Sears had Canadian only models.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank You, who ever found out and posted that the (315) is Ryobi Tool, I appreciate the knowledge. I did not know this among many other things. Again Thank You. There is so much knowledge on this forum and some has nothing to do with Woodworking. I am both amazed and thankful at the same time.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Another diagram...

.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Tagwatts said:


> Thank You, who ever found out and posted that the (315) is Ryobi Tool, I appreciate the knowledge. I did not know this among many other things. Again Thank You. There is so much knowledge on this forum and some has nothing to do with Woodworking. I am both amazed and thankful at the same time.


Moderator BrianS posted it some while back. It's part of a long list of Sears manufacturer prefixes that I kept a copy of but it's just a text file in my Wordpad and I think if I copy and paste it it will wind up being very long instead of a file you can open.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sears product codes...

.


----------



## mainline (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks for the .pdf Stick486 but I have three wires out of the motor winding


----------



## mainline (Dec 26, 2017)

This is the only promising picture so far but not exact and I am a little nervous to plug it in....... I will keep looking


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Is the 3rd wire red? And, do you have a light in the base of this router? That might be where the 3rd wire comes from. I posted pics a while back of a similar Cman router.. just haven't been able to lay my hands on them so you could compare.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

BrianS said:


> Is the 3rd wire red? And, do you have a light in the base of this router? That might be where the 3rd wire comes from. I posted pics a while back of a similar Cman router.. just haven't been able to lay my hands on them so you could compare.


the 1st pic I posted is it..


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Took another stab at it and found it. Reply #8 is where I posted the pics of mine. Not sure if it will help, but it's worth a look.

craftsman-router-manual-anyone


----------



## ggom (Apr 5, 2017)

Before getting "magic smoke"

Maybe you could open switch side and take picture or schematic of what there is there.
A simple multimeter would tell witch connections are the actual switch.
I do wonder why you got a 3 wires coming out of motor.

Maybe some turns of inductance are used as low-down transformer for the light ? 

With no motor expert around , I' ll try to get original schematic from the maker of this router
or wait for someone who's got the same and be kind enought to open it for you.
Another way, if you are happy with this router is to buy the same one again.


Regards.

Gérard


----------



## mainline (Dec 26, 2017)

Well I went with Stick486 diagram and wired up the router .......... and it works so I redid the wiring diagram for other that may have the same problem

Thanks for the help


----------



## mainline (Dec 26, 2017)

I need to read the threads more carefully....... BrianS had the info all the time

Thanks to all who took the time to help out


----------



## Lappa (Feb 5, 2015)

Just a question. On the diagram above, on the Power Handle Cord, you have a Red, Brown and Black No. 2 at one end, and a Black, White and Red at the other end. Does the White change to Brown inside the Power Handle Cord ?

Cheers


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Moderator BrianS posted it some while back. It's part of a long list of Sears manufacturer prefixes that I kept a copy of but it's just a text file in my Wordpad and I think if I copy and paste it it will wind up being very long instead of a file you can open.


That list of Sears vendor code numbers is easily found by googling something like Sears vendor code number, Sears vendor ID, etc. It is so easy to find I just do a search when I need it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mycrossover said:


> That list of Sears vendor code numbers is easily found by googling something like Sears vendor code number, Sears vendor ID, etc. It is so easy to find I just do a search when I need it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting that. With Sears going out of business that could help someone to find parts for their Kenmore branded machine.


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Thanks for posting that. With Sears going out of business that could help someone to find parts for their Kenmore branded machine.


The Kenmore washers and dryers were made by Whirlpool for many years. As a result of Sears' sorry state, Whirlpool just ended the relationship.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Kenmore's were made by many different manufacturers. Made to their specs by the lowest bidder!!


----------

